# Stolen Souls



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Ok, just become aware of a 2nd Masonic Motorcycle Riders Association, 'Stolen Souls'. Just wondering if this is the result of a rift within 'The Widows Sons' or an amicable expansion of the number of MRAs available?


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 3, 2019)

There are others, as well. Widows Sons seem to have organizational issues (from what I’ve seen) and other groups are being formed, possibly as a result. Or it could be people just want their own group.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 3, 2019)

I hope to join one some day, but it's been 20 years since I last rode a motorcycle. The good lady wife made me sell my 2 bikes after an accident left me with a metal plate in an arm and a 6 inch scar.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 3, 2019)

It’s been about 30 for me, miraculously walked away from a full flight crash (me, still seated on it, rolling slowly through the air). Every now and then I hear an engine that makes me want to go back to it...


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 3, 2019)

Hey, Brother Mark, where did you find the info on Stolen Souls? Everything I can find says they are a 1% HA affiliated club, nothing to do with Masonry...


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Hey, Brother Mark, where did you find the info on Stolen Souls? Everything I can find says they are a 1% HA affiliated club, nothing to do with Masonry...



There was a post on a Scottish Masonic FB page about a new chapter starting in the UK, listed as a Masonic MRA, which one of my friends has joined.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> It’s been about 30 for me, miraculously walked away from a full flight crash (me, still seated on it, rolling slowly through the air). Every now and then I hear an engine that makes me want to go back to it...



Yes, I miss my Suzuki GS450T, it was an American import and my first big bike after learning on a Honda NSR125 race replica in Repsol Honda colours.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 3, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> There was a post on a Scottish Masonic FB page about a new chapter starting in the UK, listed as a Masonic MRA, which one of my friends has joined.
> View attachment 6511



Interesting... there are numerous news articles about the other one, none good.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 3, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> Yes, I miss my Suzuki GS450T, it was an American import and my first big bike after learning on a Honda NSR125 race replica in Repsol Honda colours.



I was on a ‘78 Harley FX, slightly modified. 0500 foggy ride to an “unconventional” classroom in the woods. Met an immovable object.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> I was on a ‘78 Harley FX, slightly modified. 0500 foggy ride to an “unconventional” classroom in the woods. Met an immovable object.



My accident was on the NSR125, (I used it for work), some eejit pulled out on me at a staggered junction then proceeded to stall his car as he tried to turn left. I had to put the bike down or run in to the back of him. Bike had a scratched fairing and a broken indicator stalk, I was more upset as I had just got a new set of leathers a few days before and the ambulance crew cut them off me to tend to my arm.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 3, 2019)

Mark Stockdale said:


> I was more upset as I had just got a new set of leathers a few days before and the ambulance crew cut them off me to tend to my arm.



Adding insult to injury!


----------



## chrmc (Apr 5, 2019)

I've never understood the need for Masonic clubs that does things not associated with Masonry. Great if people wants to ride motorcycles, skydive, shoot, play DnD, make baking contests, by why do we have to mix Masonry into that? Why not just go join one of the clubs that already are good at doing those things?


----------



## Winter (Apr 5, 2019)

chrmc said:


> I've never understood the need for Masonic clubs that does things not associated with Masonry. Great if people wants to ride motorcycles, skydive, shoot, play DnD, make baking contests, by why do we have to mix Masonry into that? Why not just go join one of the clubs that already are good at doing those things?



Because Masons who like to do things outside of Masonry often like to do them with other Masons and a club that focuses on that hobby that is specifically for other Masons allows them to attract other Masons who may be interested in that hobby.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Apr 6, 2019)

Cliques in Lodge are great. /S

Also, I find it unattractive when a one percenter forces your Masonic bike club leadership to have a sit down to discuss territory under threat of harm if you don't.

Classy


----------



## Bloke (Apr 7, 2019)

We have three Masonic Motorcycle groups - including the Widows - but the American Patch for the Club is something you rarely see here.. It strikes me that they sometimes seen to have factions in them, but if you can get out with a good ride and sidestep that stuff, who cares. We have many informal groups here (fishermen, drinkers, motorbikes, bicycles, Historic Cars (my fav) etc..) at the end of the day,if you find a group of Masons doing something  they enjoy and is not beyond the bounds of our values  - go for it !


----------



## Okla. MM (Apr 7, 2019)

I purchased a new Honda GL1200 Goldwing in 1986 and rode the heck out of it for several years but then work and saving $$$ for retirement became a top priority and I started riding it less and less so I sold it a few years before my retirement in April 2015 figuring that after I retired I'd purchase another motorcycle......boy was I wrong !

I ran the possibility of getting another bike by my wife of 43 years a year or two after I retired and she didn't pause or hesitate one bit before saying, "No way Jose !".

**Big sigh**.......we compromised.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 9, 2019)

The pretend 1% aspect of the Widow's Sons turns me off. 

I wouldn't mind being part of a Masonic Rider's group, but I am very selective who I will ride with.  The only sizable group I have been willing to go on a ride with is the cohort of fellow Motorcycle Safety Instructors I trained and worked with.  I KNEW without a shadow of a doubt that they would ride safely, keep speed under control and not do anything stupid.  It is always a pleasure to ride with them.  The ONE charity ride I went on was pure hell to me.  Being surrounded by people who had minimal clue as to how to ride a motorcycle made it torture!

Just my 2 cents!

And a thread even remotely mentioning motorcycles needs photos!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 9, 2019)

Member of the only MC recognized by TGLOT - Free  Masons Riding Club.

I took a spill at 70mph back in 2017 due to a mud flap off a dump truck finding its way into my front fender..... Everything went sideways very quick after that.... Still riding the same bike tho....


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 9, 2019)

Keith C said:


> The pretend 1% aspect of the Widow's Sons turns me off.
> 
> I wouldn't mind being part of a Masonic Rider's group, but I am very selective who I will ride with.  The only sizable group I have been willing to go on a ride with is the cohort of fellow Motorcycle Safety Instructors I trained and worked with.  I KNEW without a shadow of a doubt that they would ride safely, keep speed under control and not do anything stupid.  It is always a pleasure to ride with them.  The ONE charity ride I went on was pure hell to me.  Being surrounded by people who had minimal clue as to how to ride a motorcycle made it torture!
> 
> ...


How often do we see an avoidable accident on large group rides?  They scare me.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 10, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> How often do we see an avoidable accident on large group rides?  They scare me.



They do happen sometimes. Group I ride with does only single file and its more of the ride than the destination. We do not hurry, we get there when we get there.... 99% of the group have cruisers.


----------



## Winter (Apr 10, 2019)

Keith C said:


> The pretend 1% aspect of the Widow's Sons turns me off.



I was a WS and I only saw chapters making sure they didn't act or give the impression of 1% clubs.  Curious what you've seen that gave that gave that impression.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 10, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> They do happen sometimes. Group I ride with does only single file and its more of the ride than the destination. We do not hurry, we get there when we get there.... 99% of the group have cruisers.


I was referring to the large group rides where you join unknown riders. My riding group (FTFM) is pretty safety conscious. Former military, first responders and families.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 10, 2019)

Winter said:


> I was a WS and I only saw chapters making sure they didn't act or give the impression of 1% clubs.  Curious what you've seen that gave that gave that impression.



The groups of WS I have seen have all worn "cuts", no helmets, riding side by side, all had the typical "Officer" patches ("Prez", "Enforcer" and some of their ladies had the "Property of" patches on their backs.

If you google the WS and the actions of the GLof Massachusetts reasons for banning that group you will see what I mean.  There is also a history of SOME (not ALL) WS groups going to the dominant 1% MC in their area to gain "permission" to exist.  Perhaps your WS group is not a pretend 1% club, but many are.


----------



## Winter (Apr 10, 2019)

Keith C said:


> The groups of WS I have seen have all worn "cuts", no helmets, riding side by side, all had the typical "Officer" patches ("Prez", "Enforcer" and some of their ladies had the "Property of" patches on their backs.
> 
> If you google the WS and the actions of the GLof Massachusetts reasons for banning that group you will see what I mean.  There is also a history of SOME (not ALL) WS groups going to the dominant 1% MC in their area to gain "permission" to exist.  Perhaps your WS group is not a pretend 1% club, but many are.


The leather vest style with patches isn't a 1% thing. It's used across motorcycle clubs, riding clubs, riding associations etc. Around the world. Actions define 1% MC's. Specifically, criminal actions. And by their very definition it is only 1% of clubs that behave that way. And if a Masonic club is behaving that way, then they are not behaving as Masons and should be dealt with accordingly by their GL.  Come on, Keith, you are literally saying that you are judging riders based on how they are dressed.  Lol

As for Masonic clubs getting "permission" from the local 1% that "controls" that area, it absolutely happens. My own WS chapter had to do it. And I find the practice disgusting. As if we should go to a criminal organization with our hat in our hand to ask them for anything.  The fact that they still ride around and terrorize other riders into following their rules, not just Masonic clubs, is mind boggling in this day and age.  But too many people believe it is the price you pay for two wheels on the road. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Keith C (Apr 10, 2019)

Winter said:


> As for Masonic clubs getting "permission" from the local 1% that "controls" that area, it absolutely happens. My own WS chapter had to do it. And I find the practice disgusting. As if we should go to a criminal organization with our hat in our hand to ask them for anything.  The fact that they still ride around and terrorize other riders into following their rules, not just Masonic clubs, is mind boggling in this day and age.  But too many people believe it is the price you pay for two wheels on the road.
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic



It is not the price you pay for riding a motorcycle, or even riding in a group or being in a riding organization.  It is the price you pay for wearing cuts with patches on the back.  The 1% consider that "their thing" and it is my belief they are right, and people who want to dress like that and go to them for permission are indeed emulating the 1%ers.


----------



## Winter (Apr 10, 2019)

Keith C said:


> It is not the price you pay for riding a motorcycle, or even riding in a group or being in a riding organization.  It is the price you pay for wearing cuts with patches on the back.  The 1% consider that "their thing" and it is my belief they are right, and people who want to dress like that and go to them for permission are indeed emulating the 1%ers.



I agree.  Riders who arent 1% don't owe them anything. And I'll let my local Legion Riders know that they're trying to emulate 1%'ers.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 12, 2019)

Nothing wrong with back patches.... Now adding rockers to the back is a different story.


----------



## Keith C (Apr 12, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> Nothing wrong with back patches.... Now adding rockers to the back is a different story.



Like this?






or this?






or this?






Most of the Widow's Sons groups I have seen where "3 part patches" i.e a large patch with upper and lower rockers, as shown.  This style of patch set emulates the 1%er image, IMO.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 12, 2019)

Real 1% 3 part patches have a state/location/territory on them.
Not of the ones you shown are authorized here in TX by the TGLOT.

Wearing rockers IMHO isn't smart.


----------



## Winter (Apr 12, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but saying that 1%ers own the style of back patch with rockers and anyone wearing them is emulating 1%ers would be the same as saying that anyone riding a motorcycle is emulating 1%ers because they ride motorcycles. 

Hell, the Star Wars club I belong to with over 12,000 members wears leather and jean vests with back three part back patches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 13, 2019)

Winter said:


> .Hell, the Star Wars club I belong to with over 12,000 members wears leather and jean vests with back three part back patches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You’re not in Chicago?


----------



## Winter (Apr 13, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> You’re not in Chicago?



No, This is the first Celebration I have missed in a long time.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 14, 2019)

My oldest is there, having too much fun to tell me how much fun they’re having. He’s a trooper, wife is a TIE pilot.


----------



## Winter (Apr 14, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> My oldest is there, having too much fun to tell me how much fun they’re having. He’s a trooper, wife is a TIE pilot.



I'm the best kind of trooper. A Scout Trooper.


----------



## Brother JC (Apr 14, 2019)

Also known as comfy pants troopers? (Kidding, I’ve heard from scouts that the uniform is way easier to spend eight hours in.)


----------

